# trip to the mill



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

took 3 logs from the stash to the buddys mill today. those 20 inch wide slabs 2 inches thick were a beast.

it was all pine that i collected from unwanted trees in a yard. amaizingly they werent spiked.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nore pics


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bet you could make some nice stuff with that. Nice score.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks, the large ones are for benches and coffee tables. got some 4/4 and 6/4 as well. those weigh arount 100lbs each. the guy really gave me a deal for the work. i have 2 more loads that size.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

You're in Georgia? It looks so nice there...green, sunny, and it almost looks warm! As soon as my wife retires, I'm moving down your way. Winter is just too depressing up here anymore.:thumbdown: Gary


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yup i am 100 miles south of Atlanta. its in the 60s.


----------

